# hurt, betrayed and confused



## amomof4 (Mar 6, 2007)

My husband came to me 4 days ago and told me he was having online affairs or better known as e-ffairs. I am totally devastated. But yet I still love him. We have 4 great kids together. The thought of losing my bestfriend is ripping me apart inside. He says he isn't sure how he feels anymore, that how could a husband treat the woman he loves the way he did. I don't know how to stick this out, or what to do. I am so confused about this whole thing. And with all of that said I still love this man who ripped my heart out, how can that be?


----------



## DMStalks (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't claim to understand your feelings, but am feeling the same. My husband of 18 years has been having a few online affairs, and possible one in the town where he grew up and still teaches there. He didn't have the nerve to tell me. I felt and noticed him distancing himself when I suddenly lost my father in March, 2006. When I questioned him, he had me convinced that I was so grief ridden that I was losing my mind. When I found his wedding band in the glove compartment, I knew something was so wrong. Previously, we had what the rest of the world would view as a picture perfect life. But now I know he can't be trusted, and I hate him most for what this will do to my only child. He's an 11 year old, who entered middle school last September, and has faced first the death of his grandfather, the lousy middle school bullies, and now this. I married for better or worse, but don't know if I'd be doing my son any justice by sticking it out. I'm sad and scared, and really don't want to make this life altering decision.


----------

